# Some macro



## carlos58 (Apr 20, 2012)

hello everyone 
some last macro
all in my gallery
Macro photography 2012 Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com

ant







anthomyia coupled






Eupeodes corollae






Inisde Dandelion


----------



## eumel (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice pictures. I especially like the second... . How did you manage to capture that?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 20, 2012)

Great BIF on the Hover. The over head ant shot is pleasing to my eyes as well. Good work, as usual, Mr. Carlos.


----------



## Dracaena (Apr 20, 2012)

Stunning series! Nice colorful BG with the hoverfly and original aproach with the dandelion :thumbup:


----------



## jriepe (Apr 20, 2012)

eumel said:


> Very nice pictures. I especially like the second... . How did you manage to capture that?



It probably wasn't hard.  OOps wrong wording.   Nice shots Carlos.

Jerry


----------



## ReganP (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, these are amazing. The first one even makes me hate ants less


----------



## Naturalmente (Apr 21, 2012)

Molto bello Carlo, especially the happy flies.


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 22, 2012)

thank you very much all


----------

